# 50k personal loan?



## Snape (6 Jul 2006)

I have had 2 personal loans out with Ulster bank of 12k and 20k (both paid back early), and I would now like a loan of 40k or 50k. The max on their site is 30k. 
   Is it unusual to get a 50k personal loan?, and how much am I likely to pay back over 5 years.
Is their any other option other than a personal loan?? 
Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jul 2006)

I would have assumed that a €50K unsecured loan would be unusual. Can you not secure the loan on an asset (usually property) as you will save an awful lot in interest especially if you still pay it back in the c. 5 year term? Have you tried shopping around rather than just sticking with _UB_? Have you tried taking the repayment figure and multiplying it by 1.33/1.66 to estimate the repayments on €40K/€50K?


----------



## Snape (6 Jul 2006)

Im not a home owner, so thats not an option.
 I have a meeting with my branch officer on tuesday, to run through things.
she said apr would be c10.5% on a 50k loan.  The reason i didnt shop around really is cos I doubt ant bank im not a customer of would give me a 50k unsecured loan. 
  Ill ring a few tomorrow. Cheers.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Jul 2006)

AIB offer an interest rate of 6.9% on loans over €25,000, but I don't know if banks will be rushing to lend so much money on an unsecured basis.


----------



## Snape (6 Jul 2006)

Do they take track record into account? Ill give them a ring tomorrow.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Jul 2006)

I'm sure they will, as will any lender.


----------

